# Argentine Mauser Sights



## jo_dawg69 (Jun 16, 2010)

i have two different Argentine(Belgian made) mausers. one is a 1929 in a .30-06 caliber(rechambered), the other a 1909 in 7x57 caliber. i dont know how the iron sights on them are configured. the 7x57 has the flip up style and the .30-06 has the ramp style. are the set up as increments of ten yards per line or 100 yards per line? i've shot both of them several times, and i cant seem to figure them out. any suggestions?


----------



## Supercracker (Jun 16, 2010)

I don't know, but I would think they would almost have to be 100m increments.

In WWI people were making shots with those that were WAYYYY out there. If it was in 10m increments the sight would have to be as long as the barrel.


----------



## Clemson (Jun 16, 2010)

All  bets are off on a rechambered Argentine.  The original caliber for the Argies is 7.65x53 Mauser.  Many were rechambered by running a 30-06 reamer into the chamber, but they may or may not shoot very well given that the bore is .311 and the 30-06 bullets measure .308.  If your other rifle is a 7x57, it was rebarreled.  The Argentine rifles were made in Germany (generally by DWM) or in Argentina itself, by the way -- not in Belgium.  Most military Mauser rifles shoot quite high with iron sights at 100 yards.  They were made for a battle zero of about 300 meters.

Good luck with your Argentines.  I think the 1909's have about the best action available for sporter rifles.  The manufacturing process delivered workmanship that would cost you thousands of dollars to reproduce today.

Clemson


----------



## leoparddog (Jun 22, 2010)

The military sights are likely to be 100 meters per line and like Clemson said set up with a battle zero of about 300 meters.

Put the rear sight as low as it will go and hold at 6 o'clock (bottom)on an 8" circle shoot-n-see target.  You'll probably hit 3-5" above your point of aim at 100 yards.

Getting to a 100-200 yard zero will mean a taller front sight or filing the notch deeper in the rear.  

Really you're better off figuring out where it shoots and holding for it when target shooting.  I've tried the taller front sight and the thing looks like the empire state building on the front of the gun.


----------



## Gunplumber Mike (Jun 22, 2010)

Most Argentine Mausers were made in either Germany or Rosario, Argentina, but there were some made by FN.  I have one in my shop for bluing right now.  The one in my shop is marked as being 30-06 on the receiver.  I wonder if it was actually a true 1909 even though it still has the Argentine crest.  It is now a custom 25-06.


----------

